# New opportunity to ride the rails in style



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Big article in our daily paper this morning outlining the weekly
limited trains from Chicago to New Orleans consisting of all first class
restored Pullman cars running the Illinois Central City of
New Orleans route. They also have a Chicago to New York City
train occasionally.

If you've got the urge to go train riding check this out:

https://www.travelpullman.com/

Don


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

That's wild! Could be the Orient Express of the USA! The only way to travel!

TRAVEL - Edna St. Vincent Millay (1892-1950)

THE railroad track is miles away,
And the day is loud with voices speaking,
Yet there isn't a train goes by all day
But I hear its whistle shrieking.

All night there isn't a train goes by,
Though the night is still for sleep and dreaming,
But I see its cinders red on the sky,
And hear its engine steaming.

My heart is warm with the friends I make,
And better friends I'll not be knowing,
Yet there isn't a train I wouldn't take,
No matter where it's going.

:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

